
So Long, Prog21 - bangonkeyboard
http://prog21.dadgum.com/229.html
======
tlack
A sad day. Through the years this blog has given me a different insight on the
craft of programming than the many that just tout the latest fad. His ideas
often challenged my concept of structure and prose but made me a better coder
in the end. Cheers!

------
stuaxo
I always enjoyed these articles.

For some reason never noticed the "prog21" part of the URL.

